# Best bag for hiking with a camera?



## ahsanford (Aug 15, 2013)

Hey gang,

I was looking for a great all-purpose bag for day hikes with with 5D3 + 24-70. Considerations:


Style: Sling or backpack only. I love shoulder bags / satchels, but that's a problem for hiking. I strongly prefer the mass centered on my back.
Full loadout: 5D3 with 24-70 attached, backup battery, filter pouch + CPL, water*, two granola bars, a rolled up hat and sunscreen. *Nothing more.*
*Room for a 1L Nalgene bottle (sidepocket is fine) or a camel-bak.

Completely waterproof material + zippers or a rain cover.
Light, light, light. Weight is killer on a hike. Room for an extra lens, flash, hood, etc. are flat-out unnecessary.
Low profile. Large, boxy backpacks pull the real weight (the gear!) further off your back, which increases fatigue over time. Heavy protection is not really needed.
Something breathable/meshy on the skin-contact side to manage sweat.
Convenient to draw the camera out -- it can't be a weirdly shaped bag that requires 15-20 seconds to snake my rig back into the bag. That said, a proper quick-draw feature is a nice to have but not a must; I don't mind pulling the bag off my bag to shoot. (I just hate fighting the camera into the bag.)

It seems that Lowepro, Thinktank, Kata, etc. all prioritize protecting the gear well above the needs of hikers, so everything I've seen is super boxy and overkill (their bags/slings) or ergonomically silly (fanny-pack, waist-level things). Hiking bags (which nail the water / sweat / ergonomics / rainproof side of things) do not have bag receptacles that are conducive to the fit of a camera.

I know what I want is out there, but I still haven't found what I'm looking for. (Sad. I just quoted U2.)

Ideas? 

Thx,
A


----------



## dhr90 (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm in a similar position to what I want for a bag (but with a few more requirements). Have yet to find something suitable. What I do is put a fleece or similar inside a standard hiking the bag (quite an old one now) to rest/wrap around my camera to protect it. The fleece doesn't really weigh much and could come in useful on occasion. The bag just has a clip to release the flap and then a drawstring to open the top up, takes all of 5-7 seconds to shrug the bag off, open and insert/remove my camera.

I guess in some ways getting a larger (but not huge) bag, and putting up with the weight might make things easier. However, finding a hiking rucksack that isn't big and has camera shaped receptacles etc seems to be hard to come by which is why I went down the use a fleece for padding route.


----------



## shutterwideshut (Aug 16, 2013)

You should try looking into the F-Stop Loka + Medium Internal Camera Unit. Just my two cents.


----------



## boateggs (Aug 16, 2013)

I have a sling bag (Lowepro Slingshot 202) and I loved it so much...until I went on a 8 hour hike. The single strap really became a pain. I still use the bag for short trips when I need quick access but otherwise it stays in the closet.

I use a Flipside Sport 15L (Bestbuy exclusive I think, got mine for ~$70 on sale) most of the time (has a pouch for a water bladder, holds all the gear at the bottom plus a mini tripod/filters/charger/other small camera crap, have overcome my disdane of back opening bags and was fine on splash mountain/water rides in Disneyland with the AW cover on) but I am looking for a deal on either the Photo Sport Pro 30L or Photo Sport 200 so I can carry around some food/other stuff when going on long hikes and have quicker access and food/other stuff storage (main desire).

You mentioned breathable, if all of the Lowepro sport series is like my flipside sport, they are great on my wookie like hiking style. I hope this helps.


----------



## yablonsky (Aug 16, 2013)

I also have the Lowepro Slingshot 202 which I really love. But this is nothing for long walks. So I also have the Lowepro Fastpack 350 which is similar but has two straps, good for a 20 Km hike im Yosemite with my 5D2, 17-40 and 70-200 f4 IS.


----------



## vlim (Aug 16, 2013)

F stop gear Loka bag + medium ICU and still plenty of space in your backpack for other stuffs !

http://fstopgear.com/product/mountain/loka


----------



## vlim (Aug 16, 2013)

and an interesting review 

http://www.dpreview.com/forums/post/51457092

I've got it and it's a really great bag for hiking and have his photo gear protected and very easily accessible from the back !

If you bring extra gear, the ribz vest is a great complement to that bag or any other. i can put inside my binos, field guide or map, sunglasses, phone, one lens and gear for macro (micro appollo + canon 100 2.8 L IS) , energetic bars...

http://www.ribzwear.com/


----------



## dhr90 (Aug 16, 2013)

boateggs said:


> I have a sling bag (Lowepro Slingshot 202) and I loved it so much...until I went on a 8 hour hike. The single strap really became a pain. I still use the bag for short trips when I need quick access but otherwise it stays in the closet.
> 
> I use a Flipside Sport 15L (Bestbuy exclusive I think, got mine for ~$70 on sale) most of the time (has a pouch for a water bladder, holds all the gear at the bottom plus a mini tripod/filters/charger/other small camera crap, have overcome my disdane of back opening bags and was fine on splash mountain/water rides in Disneyland with the AW cover on) but I am looking for a deal on either the Photo Sport Pro 30L or Photo Sport 200 so I can carry around some food/other stuff when going on long hikes and have quicker access and food/other stuff storage (main desire).
> 
> You mentioned breathable, if all of the Lowepro sport series is like my flipside sport, they are great on my wookie like hiking style. I hope this helps.



The Photo Sport Pro 30L Looks to be just what I am after! Although its out of my budget sadly


----------



## Chris Jankowski (Aug 16, 2013)

If weight is main concern then a light general purpose day hiking backpack will do e.g. Osprey Hornet 24. It has capacity of 24 liters and weighs about 500 grams - just over a pound.

http://www.ospreypacks.com/en/product/superlight/hornet_24

This is what I do: 
I put my camera with mounted zoom lens into a big clear plastic zip bag and put it into the backpack on top of other things I carry: my fleece, anorak, map etc. If I carry also a telephoto zoom lens then it goes into the backpack too in its pouch and in another clear plastic zip bag.

The protection is adequate - the relatively thick plastic of the ziplock bag protects the camera and lens from scratches and rain. Of course, you cannot give this backpack to airline to handle oand you should not try to sit on it.

I found that this is much more effective than heavy photographic backpack. Some of them weigh 3 kg empty and have no space for other stuff.

For multi day hikes I use the same method, but my backpack is bigger - I use Exos 46 liter pack.


----------



## schill (Aug 16, 2013)

I haven't used that many, but I've never used a photo backpack that I found exceptional. If you want a backpack, I'd seriously consider the suggestion others have made about using a backpack designed for hiking and using something inside it to protect your gear. It sounds like the camera/lens is the only thing you're carrying that really requires any protection.

There's no such thing as completely waterproof. If "waterproof" is important, I think you do need to consider something with a separate rain cover (or get a generic rain cover). Even those always let some water run down the side of the pack adjacent to your back. Most of the photo backpacks I've looked at with rain covers also have the straps attached at the top of the bag. This prevents the rain cover from wrapping around the bag as much as I'd like.

You are not carrying too much of a load. Have you considered using a good belt system instead of a backpack? I use one all the time, although I haven't been hiking with it. The stuff I use is from Kinesis (www.kgear.com) but Lowepro and Thinktank also make systems. The Kinesis stuff is designed by someone who wanted gear for trails and backcountry. Thinktank seems to be geared more to commercial photographers and photojournalists.

I switched from using a backpack to the belt because I find it's more comfortable to have the weight on my hips (where it should be with a good backpack as well but rarely is with a photo backpack) and it's a lot cooler (temperature-wise) than having a pack against your back. This works well for me in spring, summer, and fall. In the winter, I usually end up using a backpack.

The belt also makes it a lot easier to get to your gear. I typically have pouches all the way around my waist. In the back I have lenses or water. It's very easy to reach around to access those. The camera with a lens is in a holster-type pouch on my right side. Accessories, smaller lenses, a second body, etc. are on my left.

At a minimum, I'm typically carrying my 7D w/ 70-200/2.8, a 300/4, a 10-22, a teleconverter or two, maybe a second body (SL1 or EOS-M), and various things like a phone, sunscreen, etc. I spend a lot of my time shooting where water is readily available to I don't always carry some. I do have a pouch that holds a 1L Nalgene (or similar) bottle that fits on the belt (and sometimes replaces one of the lenses).

In light rain, I do not worry about waterproof-ness although some water does get through some of the seams and zippers. I have a rain cover that wraps around the entire belt and all pouches, but I will admit that it can be a bit of a pain to put on and get off (too much stuff on my belt) and it makes it difficult if I am actually trying to shoot and not just protect my gear.


----------



## rsk7 (Aug 16, 2013)

If you are interested in considering something a little different check out the AARN backpacks with photopockets. I have the Liquid Agility with Regular photo pockets. It comes with drysacks for each photopocket and the main compartment of the backpack. The weight balancing is nice and I like having my camera and lenses in front of me.

http://www.aarnusa.com/ourpacks.htm


----------



## YuengLinger (Aug 16, 2013)

The Ziploc 2-gallon freezer bag is great waterproof protection for a 5D3 and large lens, like your 24-70 or even a 70-200.

I always keep one stashed in my Lowepro--and a whole box in my car.

So if you start off with a good water-resistant bag, and then, if expecting rain while out on a long hike, put your camera and lens in the Ziploc, I think you are well protected from water. Just mind humidity/dampness issues associated with using your gear in humid weather, especially if going in and out of buildings with AC or heat.


----------



## BeenThere (Aug 16, 2013)

I have 3 backpacks that are used at different times depending on how far I'm hiking and what I need to carry. The big bags are not carried very far, but will carry the big telephotos. I needed a small pack like you describe for longer hikes and when I fly and will find myself on small regional jets that have very small overhead spaces. I won't check my camera. After a lot of looking, I settled on Lowepro flip side 300. Don't know if this is still a current model. It is thin front to back, so weight stays close to your body, and narrow so that it will fit in small airplane overhead bins. I have to take it off to gain access to equipment, but don't usually find that to be a problem because when I stop to shoot, I usually stay awhile to really work the shot.


----------



## vlim (Aug 16, 2013)

in my opinion for a 2 days hiking trip the best combination is 

F Stop Loka backpack (ICU medium) + Ribz west + Cotton carrier strapshot system...


----------



## Cali_PH (Aug 16, 2013)

A few people have suggested the f-stop Loka. I've been using this back for a few years and I love it; if it eventually wears out I'll probably end up buying another one, or a newer f-stop model. I think it's an excellent pack, well-designed for hiking, and fits almost all your requirements (I doubt anything out there will be perfect). It is a little boxy, but it is small enough to fit in airline overhead compartments, which I've done any times. 

However, judging by your small loadout, the Loka would be overkill; not bad though if you plan on expanding that in the future. I've carried 2 bodies, 3 lenses, tripod water, food, extra batteries, filters etc. on rough long hikes (like Zion's Subway hike), and my back was fine, and I'm not a big strong hiker. If your listed loadout is accurate, I'd still suggest f-stop because of their designs, materials, builds etc., but I think smaller models will fit your requirements much better, like the Guru and Kenti. The Kenti is new and has side access doors, which is something I've wanted for a while for street photography or other times when I don't need a full loadout, so I may buy one of those myself, heh.


----------



## bchernicoff (Aug 16, 2013)

So, this small camera case from Dakine comes with a chest mount rig. You could wear it plus your normal hiking bag on your back. It seems pretty optimal.


http://www.dakine.com/p/backpacks/photo-backpacks/fall-13-winter-14/dslr-camera-case?clr=003


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 16, 2013)

Great responses, all. I appreciate it.

Yesterday was a good search for me. Here were some finds:

ClikElite -- seems to be a adventure gear photogs playground. Never heard of 'em. The Impulse Sling looked about right (http://clikelite.com/products/product-category/backpacks/)

F-Stop bags -- never came across them before. Very well thought through, plenty of hiking options. I looked at the Loka, and it's far too large, but the Guru looked okay. (http://fstopgear.com/)

Lowepro has a hatchback series that looked pretty good. (http://www.lowepro.com/photo-hatchback-aw?utm_source=adroll&utm_medium=adroll_retargetting&utm_content=gear_336x280&utm_campaign=photo_hatchback)

Thinktank just announced these clever little swivel-y slings: (http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/turnstyle-10-charcoal-sling.aspx)

Kata's Tri bags (http://www.kata-bags.com/lightri-318-ul-for-pro-dslr-w-70-200mm-lens-2-lenses) and Minibee bags (http://www.kata-bags.us/minibee-110-pl-for-dslr-w-70-200-lens-6-8-lenses-ktpl-mb-110). Both are overkill for my need. As always with Kata, you can pay more money for ultra-low-weight material versions of their regular bags.

I would *never* trust my gear to CaseLogic (yeah, the guys who make cheap CD wallets), but this was an interesting sling find (http://www.amazon.com/Case-Logic-SLRC-205-Camera-Sling/dp/B002ISXBFI/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1331140387&sr=8-3)

Tamrac has a backpack/sling that is tiny (http://www.amazon.com/Tamrac-Velocity-Compact-Sling-Black/dp/B000P41DZM/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1330098985&sr=8-3)

Vanguard had some smaller backpacks worth looking at (http://www.vanguardworld.com/index.php/en/pv/products/photo-video/detail-1-1-Backpack-952.html)

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 16, 2013)

I ended up going with Lowepro's Flipside Sport 10L
(www.lowepro.com/flipside-sport, click on 'Features for a nice mouseover review of the neato bits)

All in all, a very good fit to my list of specs. Reviews at B&H and Amazon are very good, and some video reviewers have done a nice job showing this one off:

http://dancarrphotography.com/blog/2012/08/31/lowepro-flipside-sport-aw-review/
(Nice traditional review that opens with a video, note he's reviewing one bag size larger than mine)

The only drawback I see is consistent feedback that Camelbak-style reservoir doesn't fit well in the bag. In fact, no one seems to sell an appropriately sized 1L reservoir at all. I will try mine underfilled, but if that doesn't work, a bottle is just fine.

Eager to try this one out! Thanks for everyone's comments!

- A


----------



## JPAZ (Aug 16, 2013)

+1 on F-Stop.

I have the Loka for over-nite trekking but the important addition is the ThinkTank Holster. I have the holster attached to the shoulder straps so my 5Diii and lens (24-105 usually) is hanging in front of me for immediate use. Then, I can carry other lenses, batteries, snacks, clothing layers, water etc in the backpack. I have both the Large and Medium ICU for use depending on what I carry.

For hikes where I need to carry less I've done the same thing with an Osprey day-pack. The reason I don't often carry a "camera backpack" per se is the relative inability to quickly get to my camera if it is on my back. I do have a Kata 3-in-1 for those needs but my favorit "just walking around" pack is the ThinkTank Retrospective. It all depends on what you are carrying, for how long, and for what activity.


----------



## Lloyd (Aug 16, 2013)

For backpacking I have gone the ultralight route and picked up the Gossamer Gear 2012 Mariposa backpack. What led me to this pack is that it holds a hydration bladder, is light enough for a day pack, but has a large volume for a multiday trip in the mountains during the shoulder seasons where I need to carry bulkier items. What differentiated it from other similar ultralight packs and what made it desirable to me is that the hip belt is removable and slides through a sleeve so that it can be replaced with a Think Tank Pro Speed Belt. (To secure the belt to the pack I just wrapped some double sided Velcro around the back of the belt to secure it to the sleeve of the pack) The Pro Speed Belt is padded and comfortable and makes a great hip belt for the backpack. It also allows you to use the Think Tank holsters, including their lighter weight Skin series holsters and pouches, to hold your camera and accessories. You can mount the pouches in front or at your side or wherever you want other than at the very back where the belt slips into the sleeve of the backpack. I also carry a lightweight nylon waterproof dry bag in the pack to place my camera in and insert it into the pack in case of tricky water crossings or downpours.

As noted in another post above, the Think Tank, and other belt systems, place the weight on your hips not your shoulders. They also make the camera easily accessible. The problem I always have with conventional photo backpacks is that I find myself putting extra lenses, filters batteries etc in the pack and I still end up wearing the camera around by neck or attached to the front of the backpack straps so my camera is accessible. Let us know how well the flipside solves the accessibility problem through its back access and ability to flip around while attached to the waist.


----------



## LOLID (Aug 16, 2013)

I bought a new bag last June. As you imagine, I spent countless hours searching for reviews.

I ended up going with F-stop, but not the Loka, which seemed too small, but with the Tilopa BC. I couldn't be happier with the quality of this bag, except for the price.
I originally wanted the SATORY EXP, but I would have had to check it in at airports (both the Loka and Tilopa BC can be taken as carry-on).

I got the medium ICU.
Honestly, the Loka might be right for you IF you are planning ONLY short day hikes around your area. If you think you might have some use of it during long vacation away from home, I would get something larger.

I have to disagree with other post. The Loka will not give you PLENTY of space if you add a medium ICU, but you will have space for your water bottle and granola bars. If you go on longer trip, you will need jacket, emergency kit, headlamps, poncho, spare clothes, extra batteries, more water ... This barely fits into the Tilopa BC when you add all your camera equipment.

O.


----------



## Schruminator (Aug 16, 2013)

I couldn't find a camera bag to fit my tastes, so I ended up getting a bag geared towards snowboarders and skiers. It's great because it has places to strap skis onto the bag (tripod anyone?) and it has access to the main pocket from the front or the back so I don't have to set my straps in the mud to open things up and get to my camera.

For internal dividers I went with TrekPak and they are absolutely perfect. 

So, unless you find exactly what you're looking for, don't get too stressed with camera bags. There are literally hundreds of hiking bags out there that might fit your needs and TrekPak does a good job at handling the rest.


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 16, 2013)

Schruminator said:


> I couldn't find a camera bag to fit my tastes, so I ended up getting a bag geared towards snowboarders and skiers. It's great because it has places to strap skis onto the bag (tripod anyone?) and it has access to the main pocket from the front or the back so I don't have to set my straps in the mud to open things up and get to my camera.
> 
> For internal dividers I went with TrekPak and they are absolutely perfect.
> 
> So, unless you find exactly what you're looking for, don't get too stressed with camera bags. There are literally hundreds of hiking bags out there that might fit your needs and TrekPak does a good job at handling the rest.



This entire thread reaffirms my faith in this forum's ability to lovingly overthink their gear needs.

So glad I am not the only one. 

- A


----------



## docfrance (Aug 16, 2013)

I'll suggest the Mountainsmith Borealis for anyone that wants a lot of flexibility. It's very durable, holds a tons, has a water bladder/laptop computer compartment, etc. Works well for hiking, but also doubles as a great carry-on or checked bag for travel. Has a special mount for carrying a tripod, too.


----------



## xps (Aug 16, 2013)

If you want to put in some lunch, clothes,... too then I would suggest the *Click elite contrejour* backpack (35 or 40). (back + side access to the Cam!) or one of the *f-stop* series.

I own both Backpacks (Contrejour 40, f-stop Satori exp with 3 ICus). 
Bothe are well built and waterproof with the raincap. The f-stop stop backpack can be used more variable, just change the ICU inside.

BTW: (Before I used the Tamrac Expedition backpack. Great backpack too, especially if there ist much to carry)... 

Thoes three are very comfortable to carry.

My son uses an Deuter Futura Vario 50+10 with the medium or small f-stop ICU. He openes the front zipper of the Deuter and then the ICU. Works fine. If you have to cayyr a lot. In his holidays he uses the Aircontact pro 70+15 with an ICU. 

My wife owns the *Lowepro Photo Sport Pro 30L AW* and the *Rover Pro AW 45 * 

Maybe these Lowepro backpacks meet your whishes. 
My wife is very satisfied with these two backapcks, they are not heavy but big.


----------



## SwampYankee (Aug 16, 2013)

Easy Question. I just finished 3 days of hiking around the Shawangunk Mountains with essentially the same set up. The best camera bag for you is any one that holds a Fujifilm x100s. I'll keep my Canon but these hikes have sealed the deal. the 5DIII is just too much camera to haul around on long hikes scrambling up and down rock slides. I found myself not going to places I wanted to because the gear was too heavy. If you want to go on longer hikes you are much better off bringing a smaller (but still excellent) camera and more water. save weight, go further, haul less gear.


----------



## comsense (Aug 16, 2013)

There is no shoe that fits all. After making too many mistakes and spending too much money and making shoulders sore, I have reached the following conclusion:
--If photography is my focus and/or hike is not really extreme, I prefer a good strap (whichever you prefer) and lowepro technical belt with appropriate accessories. 
--If hiking is my priority, and I expect to jump/climb or for mountain biking, I carry super lightweight osprey with really minimal camera gear.
Over the time I have realized camera backpacks are worst of both for either of the situation.....


----------



## The Bad Duck (Aug 16, 2013)

Roll your hat or an extra sweater around your camera and use a state of the art running bag. I don't use camera bags on hikes. No worries. Last hike was 14 days and only 25 kg. On a good photo hike you have your camera at your eye anyway, but never ever leave the rain cover no matter what. Or pack everything in a dry bag inside the pack. Good luck.


----------



## bycostello (Aug 16, 2013)

depends how much u wanna carry.. i like a messenger bag as easy to get in and out of...


----------



## AvTvM (Aug 16, 2013)

I realize the OP has made his choice ... but I am also in the research phase for a new small/lightweight hiking/skiing/camera backpack and am considering Ortlieb as the premier German manufacturer of hi-quality waterproof bags. For my next bag I want one that is natively waterproof without a separate rain cover. But ideally not with a roll-top cover, since this would be a compromise in terms of quick access to camera. 

For the set of requirements stated in the starting post I would consider the Ortlieb Cor 13:
http://www.ortlieb.de/_prod.php?lang=en&produkt=cor13
http://www.ortlieb.de/_pdf_en/cor13.pdf

volume 13 L, size 44x25x22 cm, weight 700g, sturdy PU-coated Nylon, 100% waterproof IP67 (!), Tizip opening, removable flap for bike helmet or snowboard or other gear, removable waist belt, prepared for hydration system.


----------



## surapon (Aug 16, 2013)

Dear Friends.
I just get E-Mail from Thinktank, http://www.thinktankphoto.com/products/turnstyle-20-blue-slate-sling.aspx?utm_medium=email&utm_source=customers&utm_campaign=monthly-news&utm_content=August-2013&utm_source=August+2013&utm_campaign=August+2013+newsletter&utm_medium=email

But I do not have yet .
Just Brand new Design from this Great Company.
Surapon


----------



## ahsanford (Aug 18, 2013)

OP following up here...

Pic below is the received item with the goods inside. As you can see, all of my specs are met -- the water bottle will go in one side pouch and (if needed) a tripod or raincoat will go in the other pouch. I may just double down on the water, though. 

That item again: http://www.lowepro.com/flipside-sport#prettyPhoto
(I got the tiny 10L)

I could swap my 70-200 F/2.8 IS II pretty comfortably if I switched dividers, but the hat may have to go. But the pack is small and centered on my back, and it's very size discourages "over-gearing" for a hike. I kind of love that.

Thanks for everyone's advice.

- A


----------

